# Best Jeans?



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

I am so sick of blowing through jeans every 6 months for my husband and me. Hubby works on cars (as well as jets-but not in his jeans-lol) and I'm at the barn(s) all day long. I've been buying NY&Co jeans for me because I like the style but they do NOT hold up. Hubbys I buy what ever is on sale and they arent holding up either! I dont need bling or trendy-just something we can work/ride in that wont wear out after a few months time. I dont mind paying more for a few pairs that will last. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Wranglers! Miss mes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm in Canada so will be of limited assistance but I buy our jeans at a bargain centre (eg $9.99 per pair; sometimes its the 'Lee' brand but usually it's the brands carried by Sears Canada) and get good value out of them - perhaps there are stores of that type in your area. Also, we have a couple of 'work clothes' stores (Peavey Mart and Mark's Work Warehouse) where you can get heavy duty denim jackets and jeans which I know are popular with folks who work in construction, etc., but they are pricey - again, perhaps there might be something similar in your area.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wrangler Q-babies and Sadie's are freaking amazing. Cruel Girls are a great classic.
Miss mes are but they just don't hold up, $99 jeans to ride with? No thanks (even though I do, so I guess I can't say much lol they were discounted!)
Stay FAR away from Cowgirl Tuff unless you wanna look like you have a saggy butt teheheh they are cheaply made and are baggy and I've never seen them flatter somebody right. I only say this because I worked at a retail store for 3 years and I've seen every shape try to fit into every style and it never be just right
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Our SAMs club sells Levis (my assumption is they are seconds) and thats more or less all I wear in the barn. In the summer, when I am not teaching I may spend a week in a pair of jeans doing barn chores as well as riding 2-3 horses a day and they tend to hold up well for me, not to mention working on tractors and the farm trucks.

Sorry cant help with ladies jeans.

JIm


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

i am wearing the new "tougher" wranglers, I think they are m47something...it is bascially the old m13z but thicker, as for the ladies, my wife and daughter wear cinch--or whatever the ladies brand that cinch makes is called. I also wear cinch, but they are more expensive, so I don't have that many pairs of them.


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have some Jolt brand jeans that I got at TJ Maxx. They are the MOST COMFORTABLE jeans I've ever ridden in! They are stretchy but not tight and they are the perfect length (so they don't look short when you're riding). Unfortunately, they are on their last leg. I bought another pair of Jolt jeans and they're just not the same. I can't find the exact same pair for the life of me. The first pair lasted 2 years and I'm kind of nursing them along until I find another pair. They were about $20.


----------



## heatherwmson (Nov 11, 2013)

Miss Me jeans for riding in?! Lord no! I've paid a small fortune for a dozen pair of them, I whisper the word "barn" when I'm wearing them lest they decide to get dirty out of spite! I like the plain ladies Wranglers sold at our TSC for barn work, although they must be size long to fit over boots. They tend to flatten my rear rather than flatter it, making it look wide and pancaked out rather than it's natural butt shape, but I have a private barn and I don't think the barn cats care. I don't have to feel guilty wiping equine eye boogies on them either! I can't speak for saddle wear as I greatly prefer riding tights and I've only ridden daily for about 5mo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I think Levi jeans are tougher, but I prefer the Wranglers that sell for $15.88 at the local Wal-mart. I'd guess they last me about 75% as long at 50% of the price.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I like my wrangler cowboy cut jeans. 13mwz is the model number or some variant of those. The George strait jeans are 13mwzgs, gold buckles are 13mwzgb. You get the idea. My wife wears the Aurora jeans by wrangler.
I'd like to get a pair of cinch jeans to try them but I havent pulled the trigger on paying 50 bucks for a pair yet.


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

I like Wrangler 13MWZ's with the cheaper Wranglers sold at WalMart a close second. I think that I bought two pair through their catalog sales for $26.00 - $28.00 with free shipping! Whenever I am around horse folks it seems like most wear Wranglers because of the inside leg seam being smaller.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Herosbud said:


> I like Wrangler 13MWZ's with the cheaper Wranglers sold at WalMart a close second. I think that I bought two pair through their catalog sales for $26.00 - $28.00 with free shipping! Whenever I am around horse folks it seems like most wear Wranglers because of the inside leg seam being smaller.


I would wear the walmart wranglers except I like my jeans long. I wear 38 length jeans just to keep them from riding up over my boots. the longest i can find at wally world are 34.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't help with your hubby, but I really love the wrangler Q-babies. They are all I wear and I've got a few pair that are more than 3 years old and have spent much of their lives in the saddle for 5-10 hours a day.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I like Wrangler's Q Babies. My youngest, who also rides for a living buys a variety of jeans from Walmart and KMart. After watching how hers lasted for two or three years, I've recently bought my first pair from one of those places. 

I got a pair of lei jeans that have a comfortable waistband and fit inside my taller boots well. Very comfortable to ride in and enough stretch that I can fit a pair of leggings underneath on colder days.


----------



## armyrdr (Sep 23, 2013)

I love my Q-Baby jeans. I get them from a VF department store or other discount store that carries Wranglers. About $30 a pair. They have taken over my jeans wardrobe. I wear them almost daily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

Fort fireman said:


> I like my wrangler cowboy cut jeans. 13mwz is the model number or some variant of those. The George strait jeans are 13mwzgs, gold buckles are 13mwzgb. You get the idea.


13MWZ (that's Men's Western Zipper) is the original. (Out west they're also available at Walmart, along with the "Hero" brand that doesn't have much endurance to them.)

I wear the Wrangler 31MWZ relaxed fit jeans everywhere. Very comfortable, more than tough enough for most folks. Wouldn't mind finding them in colors other than blue or black, but I don't think that's in VF's plans. :-|

Wrangler also makes a "slim fit" version in the Cowboy Cut line. My grandmother got me a pair of those as a gift one year. :shock: Rarely wore them and fortunately she never could tell. (I prefer being able to breathe. And walk. And sit down. And then stand up. Did I mention :shock:?)



> I'd like to get a pair of cinch jeans to try them but I havent pulled the trigger on paying 50 bucks for a pair yet.


I think a lot of the Cinch stuff's price is a "fancy name" surcharge. :lol:


----------



## NoBigDeal (Jan 23, 2014)

Levi and Wrangler for me!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I started wearing Wranglers a couple of years ago after a life time of wearing Levi's. I also like Carhartt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wear Levis and Wranglers. The wranglers are my favorites. I love the Rock47s. But both the Levis and the wranglers hold up... wranglers are best I think. (they look best on someone w/ curves)


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have always worn Levis, but over the last few years they seemed to wear out much, much faster.

I bought some Rustler Brand for 9.95, I love them, they fit extremely well, seem to be holding up extremely well and are a 3rd the price of Levis, although they are made in Mexico, I would rather give my money to Mexico instead of the Countries that Levis has been using for the last 15 years. :wink:

.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

wrangler cowboy cut jeans. 13mwz


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I love Levis, but the ones without stretch. These are hardier and don't wear out as fast.


----------

